# My new EL-OS Primato... what year?



## INDECS

Last week I managed to find this hardly used EL-OS Primato frameset for an awesome price. The seller claimed he'd ridden it for about 500km, but it was too small for him.
Chromed head lugs, stunning paint, and most important the perfect size. 
Apart from those chips on the chainstays it's flawless. Dreambike material... couldn't be happier :thumbsup: 

Can someone put a date on it?


----------



## greg75

Great find, I am sure you will enjoy that bike. The webbing around the bottom bracket is a real talking point and the condition looks excellent. I have a very similar bike in red (same chrome head lugs but only the drive side chainstay plated). My research suggests that mine is a '95. The bikepedia website lists the '95 Primato colours as red and metallic teal. I haven't seen that many Primatos with chrome head lugs. I think if you send the serial number to De Rosa via email they normally respond (but sometimes I thnk they themselves don't know!)


----------



## zmudshark

I could be wrong, but didn't all Primato's come with flat fork crowns?

In any case, I think you will find the ride to be exceptional.


----------



## INDECS

Flat fork crown would've topped it off, but I like the sloped ones too. 
I asked the seller if that was the original fork, and he said it was.

By the way, greg75's red Primato has unicrown forks.


----------



## mriddle

*Nice!*

Great find on that frame in that condition. I sent De Rosa the serial number on my Primato and they responded w/date. Try: [email protected] She seems to be very responsive.
What size is your frame? Post some photos once complete.
Enjoy.


----------



## INDECS

Thanks for the compliments and the email address. Will send her the pictures.

Size:
ST = 59cm c-t
TT = approx. 56.5cm c-c

I have a complete '94 Record gruppo in mint condition ready to be mounted, can't wait to see it built up. Pics will be posted!
My guess is that the frame is from '94 or '95. When did they stop using the EL-OS tubes for the Primato?


----------



## INDECS

I got a reply from Roberta and she told me the frame is from 1993.

According to Bikepedia all Primatos from '93-97 had a flat fork crown, so I'm not sure if this one's the original. Maybe the first owner requested a different fork, dunno if that was an option back then.


----------



## mriddle

*Mine is a 94.*

It has a flat crown fork. Keep her email, she always is very helpful.
Enjoy your Primato, they are wonderful w/either fork.


----------



## High Gear

INDECS said:


> Last week I managed to find this hardly used EL-OS Primato frameset for an awesome price. The seller claimed he'd ridden it for about 500km, but it was too small for him.
> Chromed head lugs, stunning paint, and most important the perfect size.
> Apart from those chips on the chainstays it's flawless. Dreambike material... couldn't be happier :thumbsup:
> 
> Can someone put a date on it?
> 
> Very nice. The 1994 Gita catalog shows this color but not the sloping fork crown. They refer to this color as "Smeraldo". My 1996 Gita catalog shows that fork on a San Remo frame-set. Maybe this is a replacment fork. I have had two Primatos over the years and they all had the old world flat crown fork. You could call Gita and ask for Chris ( Baldwin?). He has been with Gita for many years and knows the history. BTW, never sell this frame. They probably will never produce one like it again unless they do a retro run on frames. In my opinion EL-OS is the best tube-set of all time. Here is a pic of my Primato. It looks very blue in the pic, but it is actually more teal.


----------



## rubbersoul

Damn I'm jealous. Thats the exact frame size I ride. Beautiful ride, enjoy!


----------



## Ride-Fly

Hey INDECS, That is bout the UGLIEST DeRosa I have EVER EVER EVER seen!!! Get rid of it!!! It hurts my eyes!!! 

I will do you a favor and take it to the dump for ya! Just send it along my way. 



Beauty!! Finding such deals warms my heart! Seriously gorgeous frameset!!!


----------



## INDECS

Thanks 

I've still not started the build as I can't decide which group to use...

I've accumulated some really nice parts over the last two years and these are my options:

- A period correct ('94) Record 8-speed grouppo, including wheelset, BB, headset... everything. Mint condition.

- An alloy 10-speed Chorus grouppo (ca. 2003) including Record headset, Chorus Ti seatpost and a never used Chorus wheelset (rims DT RR 1.1)


As far as looks go, I definitely prefer the older 8-speed Record. But because it's such a nice frameset I really wanna use it for some longer rides including climbing. In that case the 10-speed would be a better choice.

Any thoughts...?


btw. That bike looks great High Gear!


----------



## High Gear

I would go with the 8 speed groupo. I wish I never got rid of mine. I have 9 on it now. You'll love the ride quality. My frame is a 62cm. The BB is stiff but the frame is comfortable and lively. Post some pics when you get her done!


----------



## INDECS

Talk about overdue… Finally built this beauty up and I love the result.

First ride was fun but handling was weird for the first half hour. I guess it’s the Shamals, as I’ve never ridden them before or any other high profile rims for that matter. Also the head angle and rake are quite different from what I’ve been riding lately. Very smooth frame though, even with the Shamals. (I wonder what it would ride like with a pair of Neutrons)
I also have a pair of Open Pro Ceramics with 8-speed Record hubs which I’ll be trying next week. Maybe I should do two back-to-back laps with both wheel sets for comparison.

Here are some pics, enjoy:


----------



## High Gear

Fantastic job. Yes, the ride will improve with the Open Pros. I have been running Campy Moskva 80 rims with DT Revolution spokes. Very comfy. The Shamals are the bomb for looks and are period correct. I like how they reflect the sunlight onto the road too. Post back on how the bike rides with the new wheels.



INDECS said:


> Talk about overdue… Finally built this beauty up and I love the result.
> 
> First ride was fun but handling was weird for the first half hour. I guess it’s the Shamals, as I’ve never ridden them before or any other high profile rims for that matter. Also the head angle and rake are quite different from what I’ve been riding lately. Very smooth frame though, even with the Shamals. (I wonder what it would ride like with a pair of Neutrons)
> I also have a pair of Open Pro Ceramics with 8-speed Record hubs which I’ll be trying next week. Maybe I should do two back-to-back laps with both wheel sets for comparison.
> 
> Here are some pics, enjoy:


----------



## greg75

High Gear said:


> Fantastic job. Yes, the ride will improve with the Open Pros. I have been running Campy Moskva 80 rims with DT Revolution spokes. Very comfy. The Shamals are the bomb for looks and are period correct. I like how they reflect the sunlight onto the road too. Post back on how the bike rides with the new wheels.


Wow! I really rate this. Grammo stem looks awesome. Very well done!!!!


----------



## INDECS

Took it out today on the Open SUP Ceramics... I really prefer this feeling over the Shamals.
Nice 'n responsive steering, riding no handed feels better. Probably because I'm used to Neutrons and low DT rims.
The Primato looks good with the ceramic rims, but the Shamals are quite the eyecatcher and really go well with the rest of the bike... I'll try them a few more rides.


----------



## High Gear

You are following in my footsteps☺














INDECS said:


> Took it out today on the Open SUP Ceramics... I really prefer this feeling over the Shamals.
> Nice 'n responsive steering, riding no handed feels better. Probably because I'm used to Neutrons a[HR][/HR]nd low DT rims.
> The Primato looks good with the ceramic rims, but the Shamals are quite the eyecatcher and really go well with the rest of the bike... I'll try them a few more rides.


----------



## mriddle

Looks good with either wheels, did you repaint this or just cleaned it up?
Fantastic!


----------



## INDECS

mriddle said:


> Looks good with either wheels, did you repaint this or just cleaned it up?
> Fantastic!


Thanks. Paint is original with some minor touch ups here and there. I also did the heart fill-ins.
I got lucky on this one... perfect geo, stunning colour, awesome condition and a true steal at the price I paid.


----------

